# What software and drivers for a Graphtec FC7000?



## spamula (Sep 2, 2008)

What software and drivers do I need for a Graphtec FC7000?

I just bought one used and only have drivers for XP, I need suitable vista drivers and software please help!

I have the full adobe cs3 package! What do i need to get plotter running?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.graphtecamerica.com/imaging_software/CuttingMaster2-V1.60/CM2_V1.6_Win.zip That should work for you.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a link to all down loadable software and drivers: Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo

When the page opens click on cutting plotters then click on FC8000 series. Your plotter falls under this category. The software and drivers, documentations, manuals and FAQ will be listed. Click all the files that you want to download.


----------



## spamula (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok thanks, seems like most of the fc8000 drivers power the fc7000 now!


----------

